# Ports, bit depth confusion, and Synth



## mefizto (Sep 27, 2016)

Greetings all,

upon recommendation from members of this board, I started to use ports-mgmt/synth, thank you very much for the amazing software, John.

When I explored the https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ to check out the ports tree, I have realized that there is only one version for both 32 and 64 bit depths.  That made me wonder how does the system know, which bit depth I want to build.  I explored a template of /make.conf in /usr/share/examples/etc/, the /usr/ports/Mk, and the result of: 
	
	



```
synth configure
```
, but I cannot find any option related to the bit depth.  So how does it work?

The reason for asking is (1) curiosity and (2) I have a 32 bit laptop and was wondering if I could use the ports-mgmt/synth on the more powerful 64 bit machine to build packages for the laptop.

Yes, the laptop is old, but it has 3:4 aspect ratio 15 inch screen, and I really prefer the larger vertical dimension when I have to work remotely.

Kindest regards,

M

P.S.  Of course, if someone would want to solve (2) by donation old 3:4 aspect ratio 64 bit laptop, I am all for it. 

M


----------



## marino (Sep 27, 2016)

Yes, you can build 32-bit packages on the 64-bit machine.
It's sort of an advanced topic.
It's probably worthy of an entry in the "how to" guide or the future "handbook" if I ever get around to writing one.

Basically you need to install a 32-bit environment, say at /laptop-base for example and then set the "[G] System root directory" value to /laptop-base
You'd create a new profile for this, of course.

you could actually install poudriere in order to use its command to install the 32-bit environment and just set "[G]" the location that poudriere uses.  That's a quick way to do it if you are unsure how to get the 32-bit environment yourself.

As an aside:
I've actually configured synth and poudriere to use the same jails, same package directories, etc, and either can build incrementally from the other.  Surprisingly they work pretty well together.


----------



## mefizto (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi John,

thank you for the answer.  I am afraid that at this stage of my knowledge, the advice to "install a 32-bit environment" is way beyond my abilities.  Also, at this point, I prefer to stay with the ports-mgmt/synth; I am enamored with the clarity of the documentation that enabled even me to easily configure it with only one minor issue.

I will continue to try to find a 64 bit laptop with a 3:4 aspect ratio screen and wait for your "How-to", hint, hint. ;-)

Kindest regards,

M


----------



## marino (Sep 27, 2016)

mefizto@ but I told you the "easy" way to do it.
install it through poudriere and use the same location.
I think it's basically one poudriere command.


----------



## marino (Sep 27, 2016)

maybe something like this: `[B]poudriere jail -c -j laptop -v 10.3-RELEASE -a i386[/B]`


----------



## mefizto (Sep 27, 2016)

Hi John,

thank you.  I misread your reply as suggesting installing _and _using ports-mgmt/poudriere.  I will try your suggestion.

Kindest regards,

M


----------

